# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Percentuale Di Ammortamento

## annadauria

Ho Una Fattura Di Ammodernamento Per Ristrutturazione Di Un Locale,
Qual'è La Percentuale Di Ammortamento?
Si Tratta Di Spese Pluriennali?
Grazie
Anna

----------


## Patty76

> Ho Una Fattura Di Ammodernamento Per Ristrutturazione Di Un Locale,
> Qual'è La Percentuale Di Ammortamento?
> Si Tratta Di Spese Pluriennali?
> Grazie
> Anna

  Si...io le registro come "Manutenzioni da ammortizzare" e le ammortizzo per il 20% in 5 anni. 
Ma, anch'io come te...vorrei sentire altri pareri!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LIZ

Io li registro come "oneri pluriennali" e li ammortizzo a seconda della durata del contratto di locazione... sempre se si è in affitto...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se il locale è di proprietà, devi capitalizzare le spese, ed ammortizzarle con la stessa percentuale dell'immobile.
Se l'immobile è in affitto, vanno ripartite per la durata del cvontratto di locazione, precedendo una eventuale proproga.
Attenzione al contratto, se ed in quanto preveda un soggetto obbligato a sostenere tali spese .... 
ciao   

> Ho Una Fattura Di Ammodernamento Per Ristrutturazione Di Un Locale,
> Qual'è La Percentuale Di Ammortamento?
> Si Tratta Di Spese Pluriennali?
> Grazie
> Anna

----------


## annadauria

Grazie!
troppo gentili....

----------


## Kurt Cobain

> Ho Una Fattura Di Ammodernamento Per Ristrutturazione Di Un Locale,
> Qual'è La Percentuale Di Ammortamento?
> Si Tratta Di Spese Pluriennali?
> Grazie
> Anna

  
Segue il cespite e cioè se il cespite su cui è stata fatta manutenzione straordinaria è ammortizzabile in 5 anni al 20%, il costo sostenuto per la manutenzione seguirà tale criterio. 
Ciao
Alessandro

----------


## marcov77

Scusate, se il cespite è già stato ammortizzato per intero in anni passati al 20%, e poi dopo parecchi anni decido di fare lavori di ristrutturazione, la percentuale è sempre il 20?
Grazie...

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti e buon inizio settimana, 
vorrei riproporre l'argomento con delle varianti:
una societ&#224; sta ristrutturando la propria sede che ha in comodato d'uso gratuito, oltre alla fattura dell'impresa edile, presenta anche fatture di acquisto materiali (cemento, etc.) e fatture per l'acquisto dei servizi (es. lavabo, bidet, wc, etc).
A questo punto come devo considerare queste spese? Io sto utilizzando un conto "lavori straordinari su beni di terzi" ed in questo conto faccio confluire tutte queste fatture e sto ammortizzando il tutto (compreso gli acquisti di materiali e dei servizi) al 20&#37;. E' corretta questa procedura? 
Grazie a tutti!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se l'accordo prevede che sia il comodatario a dover sopportare tali spese, è corretto.  :Smile:    

> Salve a tutti e buon inizio settimana, 
> vorrei riproporre l'argomento con delle varianti:
> una società sta ristrutturando la propria sede che ha in comodato d'uso gratuito, oltre alla fattura dell'impresa edile, presenta anche fatture di acquisto materiali (cemento, etc.) e fatture per l'acquisto dei servizi (es. lavabo, bidet, wc, etc).
> A questo punto come devo considerare queste spese? Io sto utilizzando un conto "lavori straordinari su beni di terzi" ed in questo conto faccio confluire tutte queste fatture e sto ammortizzando il tutto (compreso gli acquisti di materiali e dei servizi) al 20%. E' corretta questa procedura? 
> Grazie a tutti!!

----------


## Mariya Leshchuk

Allora se nel contratto è scritto "la locazione ha la durata di 6 anni .... la locazione si intenderà tacitamente rinnovata, alle medesimi condizioni di 6 anni in 6 anni qualora non sopravvenga disdetta da parte del Locatore.." devo spalmare le spese di ristrutturazione in 12 anni? o in 6? Grazie!    

> Se il locale è di proprietà, devi capitalizzare le spese, ed ammortizzarle con la stessa percentuale dell'immobile.
> Se l'immobile è in affitto, vanno ripartite per la durata del cvontratto di locazione, precedendo una eventuale proproga.
> Attenzione al contratto, se ed in quanto preveda un soggetto obbligato a sostenere tali spese .... 
> ciao

----------


## Roberto72

[QUOTE=Mariya Leshchuk;296060]  

> Se l'immobile è in affitto, vanno ripartite per la durata del cvontratto di locazione, precedendo una eventuale proproga. 
> Allora se nel contratto è scritto "la locazione ha la durata di 6 anni .... la locazione si intenderà tacitamente rinnovata, alle medesimi condizioni di 6 anni in 6 anni qualora non sopravvenga disdetta da parte del Locatore.." devo spalmare le spese di ristrutturazione in 12 anni? o in 6? Grazie!

  Dal momento che la proroga dipende dalla volontà del locatore, l'ammortamento di questi oneri si spalma per la durata residua del contratto.
Quindi se si è al 4° anno del periodo iniziale (o eventualmente al 4° anno di un periodo di proroga), rimanendo solo 2 anni alla scadenza l'ammortamento lo si fa al 50%.

----------


## shailendra

[QUOTE=Roberto72;296065]  

> Dal momento che la proroga dipende dalla volontà del locatore, l'ammortamento di questi oneri si spalma per la durata residua del contratto.
> Quindi se si è al 4° anno del periodo iniziale (o eventualmente al 4° anno di un periodo di proroga), rimanendo solo 2 anni alla scadenza l'ammortamento lo si fa al 50%.

  Io invece di solito considero i 6 + 6. Il rinnovo mi pare che non sia normalmente una facoltà del locatare, ma una possibilità piuttosto remota che si avvera solo in determinate condizioni

----------


## Roberto72

[QUOTE=shailendra;296070]  

> Io invece di solito considero i 6 + 6. Il rinnovo mi pare che non sia normalmente una facoltà del locatare, ma una possibilità piuttosto remota che si avvera solo in determinate condizioni

  Di solito, infatti, nei contratti di locazione la prima proroga è automatica salvo disdetta da parte del locatario. Ed in questi casi per il calcolo del periodo di ammortamento si tiene conto non solo degli anni residui del primo periodo di 6 anni, ma anche degli ulteriori 6 anni del rinnovo (dipendendo questo solo dal locatario). 
Ovviamente se ci si trova già nel primo periodo di rinnovo, il diritto di recesso/disdetta (a mia memoria) può invece essere esercitato anche dal locatore. Ed in questo caso si tiene conto solo degli anni residui del periodo di rinnovo (a meno che la disdetta non debba essere esercitata parecchio tempo prima e tale termine sia scaduto). 
Solo che la domanda posta indicava chiaramente che la disdetta poteva essere esercitata dal locatore e non dal locatario. Mi è sembrato strano, ma se è così allora la mia risposta dovrebbe essere corretta (salvo che se si è al 4° anno, ci sono 3 esercizi residui, compreso il 4°, e non due... quindi l'ammortamento è al 33,33%).

----------


## ladymarto

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;41290]Se il locale è di proprietà, devi capitalizzare le spese, ed ammortizzarle con la stessa percentuale dell'immobile. 
Il locale in comodato d'uso in cui ha sede l'attività ha subito dei lavori edili di importo superiore ai 50mila euro ma non riesco a collocarlo in una categoria di ammortamento e di conseguenza non so a quale percentuale ammortizzare. Come posso risolvere?

----------

